# Where are you?????



## countypower (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi peps
Being a new member, i live in Northants, Kettering area. Who else in the TTOC lives in my area, only know of Barton TT. so was just interested who else is in my area, Who is the club rep for northants district? [smiley=gossip.gif]

Are there any local meets cruises or arrangments.? :? 
Bob


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

You are in luck!

We have just in the last month taken on a new Rep for this area. L80NTT / Leon is the Northampton Rep and I'm sure he wouldn't mind you dropping him a PM about him getting a meet organised.

8)


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Yes it would be nice to have a meet in this area, i tried many years ago to get a meet up and running but we seem to lack members from Northants.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

aberdenn scotland


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

countypower said:


> Hi peps
> Being a new member, i live in Northants, Kettering area. Who else in the TTOC lives in my area, only know of Barton TT. so was just interested who else is in my area, Who is the club rep for northants district? [smiley=gossip.gif]
> 
> Are there any local meets cruises or arrangments.? :?
> Bob


If all members stated where they are located in the existing 'Location' area, near top left of every post, it would be simple for you to see who else is in your area.

I am the worst offender, as you can see 

Joe


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

At least i give them a sporting chance


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

PS Not quite the solution but a better system could be invoked at a later date.

Joe


----------

